# LAN-Verbindung dauert ewig!



## magic_halli (31. Oktober 2003)

Hi, 

ich habe kürzlich mein System neu gemacht. Seitdem dauert`s nach dem booten ca.1-2 Minuten, eh sich meine LAN-Verbindung auf aktiv schaltet und in der Taskleiste erscheint. Erst dann kann ich meine DFÜ starten! Ich habe schon mit BootVis und T-DSL Speed Manager versucht, da evtl etwas zu beschleunigen - ohne Erfolg. Dann habe ich für die LAN-Verbindung einmal meine IP dynamisch gelassen, dann aber auch mit fester IP laufen lassen - ergibt auch keine Änderung beim hochfahren! 
Nun bin ich ratlos. Das nervt halt ohne Ende, wenn ich immer so lang warten muß... 
Hat jemand eine Idee oder Lösungsvorschläge 

Da fällt mir noch ein, ich habe NortonFirewall installiert... Vor der Installation ging`s komischerweise wunderbar und seit die Firewall drauf ist, dauerts eben. 
Ich brauche die Firewall aber, also fällt deinstallieren schonmal flach. Beim alten System gings jedoch auch mit Firewall ohne Probleme?! 

Bitte HILFE! 

Danke, Rico.


----------



## Tim C. (31. Oktober 2003)

Mmm, ich kann dir leider nicht helfen, aber gebe mal für alle anderen, die dir eventuell noch helfen wollen, an, welches Betriebssystem du nutzt.

Unter WinXP hat ein Freund von mir ein ähnliches Problem. Kann aber auch ganz andere Ursachen haben. No Idea.


----------



## Christian Fein (31. Oktober 2003)

Schau mal ob du nicht den Nameserver per DHCP beziehst.


----------



## magic_halli (31. Oktober 2003)

Also ich habe WinXP Professional.
Was ist das denn... Namensserver per DHCP beziehen? Was kann man da einstellen, wo kann man das einstellen bzw. kann mein Problem daran liegen?

Hab grade nochmal geschaut - Bei den TCP/IP Einstellungen steht bei IP-Adresse DHCP aktiviert. Mmh, ist das nun gut oder nicht?

Rico


----------



## Christian Fein (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von magic_halli _
> *Also ich habe WinXP Professional.
> Was ist das denn... Namensserver per DHCP beziehen? Was kann man da einstellen, wo kann man das einstellen bzw. kann mein Problem daran liegen? *



Ob dein Problem da liegt, weiss ich nicht, ist ein Schuss ins blaue, aber den Nameserver 
automatisch beziehen wird direkt unterhalb der IP Adresse ausgeschalten.
Gib einfach z.b folgende IP Adresse als Nameserver ein:
213.221.110.135


----------



## Der Hans (23. November 2003)

Hallo,
ich hin erst seit heute hier registriert und hoffe ich mache hier  keine groben Formfehler.
Ich melde mich in Foren selten zu Wort, da ich nicht besonders viel Ahnung habe.

Ich glaube ich habe ein ähnliches Problem und brauche auch Hilfe

Also ich habe auf  Windows Xp umgestellt verwende einen Router und die Lan Verbindung hat eher das Tempo eines 28.8 Modems.

Ich habe Norton System Works 2004 installiert. 
Nach diversen Fehlversuchen das Problem zu lösen habe ich mal die
Auto-Protect  Funktion für das Virenprogramm  abgschaltet. 
Und siehe da, die Lan -Verbindung läuft so schnell wie noch nie.

Es ist natürlich keine Lösung, das Virenprogramm einfach abzuschlaten. Aber  hier scheint die Ursache zu liegen. Irgendwo da muss es vielleicht eine Einstellmöglichkeit geben.
Ich habe da schon einiges ausprobiert aber leider nichts was was gebracht hätte.

Auf den Symantec Seiten habe ich auch nichts gefunden.

Ich hoffe wir kriegen dieses Problem in Griff


Gruß
Hans


----------



## HL_Timberwolf (24. November 2003)

Was wir bisher rausgefunden haben in Bezug Win XP und NIS 2004....
Die Norten Antispam Funktion macht vieles durcheinander.....

Dass es beim Start länger dauert ist jedoch bekannt, und dafür gibt es bei Symantec auch einen Patch...


----------



## Der Hans (24. November 2003)

*LAn Verbindung dauert ewig*

Wo gibt es dend den Patsch herunterladen?
Hast Du mal die Adresse ?

Danke 
Hans


----------



## HL_Timberwolf (25. November 2003)

http://www.wintotal.de/Tipps/Eintrag.php?TID=56

viel erfolg....


----------

